# Symmetrical Components



## Dark Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Bringing another one from death...






Found a pdf document about Symmetrical Components. Is very useful and it helped me to prepare for the PE test and also during the test. The Prof. went to the same document in the review class when I took it and I still remember some of it.

I don't want to bother DV asking him for more links since we are so few EEs here. So if you want the document and/or need help with this just post here or PM me. I will e-mail it to you. If you get it I suggest you to GO over the document. You will not waste your time.


----------



## Volts006 (Jan 16, 2007)

Please post it Luis O or email it to me. It would definitely help me.


----------



## odentonpe (Jan 17, 2007)

I would like to get my hands on the pdf and work it out. i am new here so I am trying hard to work as many problems as possible. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is the link.

http://helios.acomp.usf.edu/~fehr/slides.pdf

Any questions let me know.


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 17, 2007)

Great information Luis, especially the Sequence networks.

Thanks for sharing this with all the EE's out here. It's tough getting this kind of *good* info since we are limited in number.

I am greatly appreciative!!!! This forum is a great place to help everyone!


----------



## odentonpe (Jan 18, 2007)

man luis you are the man. Gracias.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 9, 2007)

Another bump

Damn...I am worst than F''tard. I am talking to myself....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Luis said:


> Damn...I am worst than F''tard. I am talking to myself....


I have to strongly disagree - there is NO comparison.

When Luis speaks - people listen, even if they aren't responding. The inertia of the word of mouth is building up and people are coming HERE to find out information whether it is about studying or when results are received. :true:

Now .. with F'Tard, he has gotten pretty good at perfecting his Engineering Forum of One. 

:bio:

JR


----------



## FutureCSE (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

